# Why is she warbling?



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Machi has gone into a molt this week; she has been very sweet (wanting me to help preen out down feathers) or nippy, as suits her from moment to moment. I've also noticed that she's started to make very pretty, throaty warbling sounds along with her attention calls. Because I've been at work more and we've been handling her less this week due to sniffles on our part, I feel that she's just trying to elaborate on her vocal repertoire. However, I don't want to discount her hormonal issues at hand; has anyone else experienced a semi-sudden change in vocalization of their female just for the sake of a molt? Is she begging for attention/ calling for a mate? I'm afraid that she's making these as mating calls. I appreciate any advice. Thanks, guys <3


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

if you suspect it's hormonal, try the long night treatment. 
i'm sorry i have no advice other than that. mister has been experimenting with his voice for a few weeks and coming out with mimicing, then finch noises (!), then whistling and now chirping too.. he's moulting too, first big one.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

All of my girls have been pretty silent so I'm not sure if its a mating call or whether she's doing it to try and catch your attention but it has to be cute right??


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

My Jasmine will sometimes make warbly throaty sounds. I find them cute and they don't seem to be a breeding thing. I wish she made them more. We call them her chicken cluckles. lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah I think Machi and Arnie are around the same age? Arnie has been chattering to herself and trying out new sounds around mid-morning - she's also begun moulting too and is very touchy (allows me to scritch her but won't let anyone else touch her, or snappy dragon!)


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> All of my girls have been pretty silent so I'm not sure if its a mating call or whether she's doing it to try and catch your attention but it has to be cute right??


It is super-cute, indeed! That's what worried me at first. However, I haven't noticed any displaying or other hormonal behaviors, so I'm gonna just chalk this up to her being experimental with her voice. She chirps that way more and more; I'm starting to think she just likes the way she sounds too! Thank you, everyone for your advice. @ Belinda: it's a relief to hear that Arnie is being more vocal and moody too; it sounds like we're in the same boat


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally does it. made me think she was male for a long time. she sounds like a tonedeaf american robin lol its fine, more of an attention thing i think as dally mostly does it when i leave the room. it comes out after a bunch of flock calls.... and if i call back she usually starts it. its cute, i dont think its a molting thing.... but theres nothing wrong with it. just a vocal female


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, it's a really weird sound. It's very random, pretty out of tune, but it's a happy sound.


----------

